# Surge Notification doesn't work.



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Not a complaint necessarily, just a statement of fact. I set my Uber app to notify me of any surges over 2x, and didn't receive a single notification this past weekend in LA and Orange County while I was driving Lyft. If it only notifies you when you have the Uber app on, it is pointless. Had I been notified of a 2x+ surge, I'd have driven for Uber as well, but clearly Uber has no idea why we drivers would have wanted a surge push notification. If we're already in driver mode, we don't need the notification since we can see it on the map anyway. 

Just another example of Uber's lackluster coding skills.


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

Wow, it was Halloween weekend and you couldn't figure out there would be surges? You don't need an app to know that, just common sense.


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> Wow, it was Halloween weekend and you couldn't figure out there would be surges? You don't need an app to know that, just common sense.


Maybe my sarcasm is causing reading comprehension problems on your end. I wanted to use the push notifications for the only purpose they could possibly exist for: to notify drivers that are offline that there is a surge in the area. The fact that I never received a notification means that they don't work. Truth be told, I was doing well on Lyft that night and didn't care to ruin my guarantee by going offline with Lyft, but the fact remains that I didn't receive a single notification on a night when it was surging all over the place.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Have not seen a notification from Uber yet either.

Still using Surge app on iOS.


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Not a complaint necessarily, just a statement of fact. I set my Uber app to notify me of any surges over 2x, and didn't receive a single notification this past weekend in LA and Orange County while I was driving Lyft. If it only notifies you when you have the Uber app on, it is pointless. Had I been notified of a 2x+ surge, I'd have driven for Uber as well, but clearly Uber has no idea why we drivers would have wanted a surge push notification. If we're already in driver mode, we don't need the notification since we can see it on the map anyway.
> 
> Just another example of Uber's lackluster coding skills.


Well at least you not in dallas where they cut surge on and off like there turning a light off and on


----------



## Little Man with Cart (Jan 26, 2016)

JuanMoreTime said:


> Not a complaint necessarily, just a statement of fact. I set my Uber app to notify me of any surges over 2x, and didn't receive a single notification this past weekend in LA and Orange County while I was driving Lyft. If it only notifies you when you have the Uber app on, it is pointless. Had I been notified of a 2x+ surge, I'd have driven for Uber as well, but clearly Uber has no idea why we drivers would have wanted a surge push notification. If we're already in driver mode, we don't need the notification since we can see it on the map anyway.
> 
> Just another example of Uber's lackluster coding skills.


I have the same problem that you describe. Did you resolve the surge notification lack of functionality?


----------



## JuanMoreTime (Jan 25, 2015)

Little Man with Cart said:


> I have the same problem that you describe. Did you resolve the surge notification lack of functionality?


Now that LA is surging like mad almost all the time, I am indeed starting to receive surge notifications from time to time. Rarely are the notifications from areas I'm nearby at the time, but they are at least areas where I have frequently worked.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

My phone wont stop informing. If I didn't love my phone number so much I would trade numbers with you just for the peace and quiet


----------

